# Question About Unusual Hair Patch?



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

Okay so my mother's dog has just turned one. She's a chocolate toy poodle, she was originally very dark, but like most poodles, she faded. Now she's a light cocoa color. Her hair has gotten curlier, so we assumed her coat change came and went. 
But today I noticed a very unusual hair patch that seemingly sprung up over night. It is between her shoulder blades and the base of the neck. It is very wirey, but also very dark. It is not lighting that makes it look dark, it is almost black. It is longer than the rest of her hair. She was just groomed and brushed out yesterday and this patch went unnoticed until just now. It feels like a nice, coarse textured poodle hair. What the heck is this?! She's healthy and spayed.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Its it probably where she received vaccines and/or flea product. Most likely it is from injury to the skin or hair follicles. Sometimes they eventually fade and sometimes not.


----------



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

Thank you. That makes sense, she does get her meds applied there. Also she could've gotten injured right there. My poodle likes to rough house and it's likely she got her there without us noticing. Thanks!


----------

